# Lexi has been diagnosed with Insulinoma of the Pancreas



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your Lexi, my thoughts and prayers are with you, and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You all are definitely in my prayers as you fight this battle with Lexi. 

I wonder if anyone else on the forum has dealt with this type of cancer and can share their story/experience?


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> You all are definitely in my prayers as you fight this battle with Lexi.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else on the forum has dealt with this type of cancer and can share their story/experience?


Thank you for your post inquiring about others who may have been through this type of Cancer. According to my Vet, and all of the research I have done, this is quite a rare type of Cancer, that only appears in 5% of dogs with Cancer.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

my prayers are with you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Lexi will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts to Lexi!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry! Sending prayers...and hugs ♥


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen, you know Lexi and you all are in our prayers daily. I'm praying she has tons more quality time. Please give her some ear rubs from us.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers for Lexi!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers heading your way...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending prayers for sweet Lexi.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for your Lexi


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum very long so I am not familiar with Lexi, but I am sorry to hear of her diagnosis and will keep her in my prayers. It sounds like you have a well thought out diet her so hopefully you can maintain her glucose levels


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel like I know Lexi by now, and my heart feels brooken for you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Lexi. Sending positive vibes Lexi's way!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this with your sweet baby Lexi. Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Karen. {{hugs}}


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Healing thoughts and prayers coming your way for Lexi.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Karen, I am very sorry too for Lexi's diagnosis. Sending healing vibes and prayers for your sweet, beautiful girl.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your caring and kindness for our girl. I have been through Cancer once with my beloved Golden boy Jake, who I lost at 5 1/2 to Lymphoma. I prayed so hard, that with my three now, I would not have to walk this path again. Like everyone here on this forum, we are devastated. Such a rare form of Cancer, I was hoping maybe someone was familiar with this particular type of Cancer, here on the forum. I continue to read and research all the information I can find. Praying for good times still to come with our precious girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have that same prayer for you Karen. Hugs my friend.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry, my prayers are with you and Lexi...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear of Lexi's diagnosis. I want to stay positive for you and hope her new diet and anything else you do for her will help give her plenty of time to be with you having fun and sharing your love!! Thoughts and prayers are with you and Lexi!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping up in hopes that someone knows something about insulinoma and can help 3 Sweet Goldens and her Lexi!


----------

